
We know PlayStation 4.5 is real – but why is Sony making it? - deafcalculus
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-in-theory-playstation-4k-is-real-but-why-is-sony-making-it
======
mtgx
If I were a Sony exec, I wouldn't even bother making it without an HBM2 GPU
and a Zen CPU. I mean, just another slightly more powerful PS4 that's a little
better at supporting 4k games? Sounds pretty boring as a value proposition.

But if we're already hearing rumors about it, it's probably no farther than 2
years away. The PS4 uses a GPU that came out about 18 months earlier. So it's
very possible an HBM2 GPU would not make the cut.

I don't think most gamers are _that_ interested in 4k gaming. In fact, I bet
many more are much more excited about playing VR games on the PS4. If the PS4k
will be better for that (due to the better hardware), then I think they'd
rather buy it for _that_ , not for 4k games.

~~~
deafcalculus
I wonder if even that's a good idea for Sony seeing how Microsoft faced a
severe fragmentation issue with Kinect _twice_. If Sony offers VR as an
optional add-on, most devs will throw in half assed VR features, which is not
good for any one. IMO, a separate PSVR that's completely unconnected to the
PS4 might be better for developers, gamers, and the future of VR.

